# Combine several tables into one in access



## bigbird9 (Oct 23, 2007)

How can I use ms access to combine several tables into one table?

Thanks


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

bigbird, assuming that you have created your new Single table, then you create Append Queries to add the data in the other table to the new table.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

But the fields must have the same names (I think - at least I make sure to give them that, just so I don't get confused) and parameters in order to successfully be appended, and, if you have a primary key the data must not be duplicated across the tables.


----------



## bigbird9 (Oct 23, 2007)

What about a Union query?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Well, your question was how to combine several tables into one table - for that you need to append data. A query - whether a standard one or a union - resides as information on how to display the data, but doesn't actually combine it. You could set up a query to display your data like it was one table, but it would still reside in several distinct tables.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

What does the data look like?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

123abc?


----------



## JackAndCoke (Apr 26, 2007)

Are you trying to add new fields to a table from another table or are you trying to add records of the same fields from one table to another?


----------



## bigbird9 (Oct 23, 2007)

13 of the 14 tables that need to be combined into one have then same fields. The 1 other I ws going to deal with later. Ideally I would like all 14.

The data has text in the first 6 columns then numbers in the following 72 columns.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Can you send me a copy of the Database?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

If the 13 all have the same columns, I would make a copy of one and save it with a new name (e.g. all data), then run an append query 12 times (that is, based on the other 12 matching tables) with the new table as the one to merge into.
As for the other table, depending on how different it is laid out, I would alter the one that needs the least changing (without loss of data) - whether that entails inserting new blank columns in the all data table or putting them in the 14th table, either way, do that and then make sure the columns have matching names. Finally, do one more append query to the all data table.


----------

